# Cleaning Uncapping Knife



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi all,

Any pointers on how to clean an electric uncapping knife without ruining it?

Thanks!


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

I used an aerosol oven cleaner on mine, I think it was Easy Off. It cleaned it up pretty well and doesn't seem to have done any damage. It's pretty strong stuff so be careful to keep it away from your skin and eyes.
George


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

I get the electric knife hot and wipe it on a wet rag. If done while in use, the knife stays clean and nothing more is needed. "Greenies"(green scouring pad things) and elbow grease work ok for seriously burned on stuff. I haven't tried oven cleaner, but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## DanO (Jun 11, 2004)

I would try Baking Soda and water. The powder acts as a grit that can scour the deposits but should be softer that the metal. The powder then dissolves in water so it cleans up easily.

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> _from http://www.chemistryquestion.com/English/Questions/ChemistryInDailyLife/4c_baking_soda.html _

3. Polishing
  The hardness of the particle is about 2.5 on the new Mohs hardness scale, so it can remove dirt without damaging materials such as stainless steel and iron which have high values of new Mohs hardness. However, it may damage soft metals such as aluminium and copper since their values of Mohs hardness are relatively low. So please be careful when you rinse such metals with baking soda.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Hot knife and wet rag were recommending method that came with my knife and it appears to work fine.


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

do you have one of those heat guns used for crafts or removal of wall paper? heat a spot then wipe it off quick with paper towels, of course i dont recomend doing that on the cord.
just my thoughts,
Deanna


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

My wife says that when she cleans up after me she does not soak it. Hot water then use an SOS pad. When I pull them out of the box they always look nice.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>My wife says that when she cleans up after me she does not soak it. Hot water then use an SOS pad. When I pull them out of the box they always look nice.

Wow! How do you train them to do that? I always have to clean my own.


----------



## ZEEBEE (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the advice all!

I have you all beat, my wife uncapped AND cleaned the knife.....

Then I woke up...(just kiddin)


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

there a jester in the castal court 

------------------
tony


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

there a jester in the castal court 

------------------
tony


----------

